# LBA48 Boot Up Problem



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I'm trying to create a new 1TB TiVo drive using Hooch and the 
ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso. 

I believe that all I need to do for this is to boot my PC from the "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk" and then swap over to the Hooch disk. However when I boot from "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk" then not much seems to happen. It gets as far as a boot: prompt, I hit return and then it scans the peripherals getting as far as /hde (main HDD) and then stops. 

Is this the point at which I need to swap over to the Hooch disk? Or should I have entered something different at the boot: prompt?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Hooch provides 14 days of support with your purchase... make him work for his money!


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

To be fair I bought the disk Hooch ages ago, but have only just got round to using it and he did very kindly send me the link to the "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk" iso anyway.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

It could be a bad burn of the CD but that's prolly unlikely. Assuming your 1TB disc is a SATA, how are you attaching it to the motherboard in your PC - is it direct onto the mobo or is it via an IDE-to-SATA converter? If the latter is it one that is known to work or is it a cheap Hong Kong Special?

.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

CarlWalters said:


> I'm trying to create a new 1TB TiVo drive using Hooch and the
> ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso.
> 
> I believe that all I need to do for this is to boot my PC from the "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk" and then swap over to the Hooch disk. However when I boot from "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk" then not much seems to happen. It gets as far as a boot: prompt, I hit return and then it scans the peripherals getting as far as /hde (main HDD) and then stops.
> ...


Try booting without the 1TB disk connected. If it gets further then it identifies the disk or connection (are you using a SATA/IDE converter) as the problem.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

spitfires said:


> It could be a bad burn of the CD but that's prolly unlikely. Assuming your 1TB disc is a SATA, how are you attaching it to the motherboard in your PC - is it direct onto the mobo or is it via an IDE-to-SATA converter? If the latter is it one that is known to work or is it a cheap Hong Kong Special?
> 
> .


The 1TB is connected directly into the MotherBoard. I do have an IDE2SATA connector which I will use when it's ready to put into the TiVo, but I'm not using it as yet. The IDE2SATA connector that I have bought for that is this one


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

The Startech will be fine (I use it myself).

Ok you need to go back to basics to try and localise the source of the error:
- does the disc show in the BIOS screen and/or the boot sequence?
- (as Staffie said..) does the CD boot when the disc is _not_ connected?
- run the disc manufacturer's diagnostics to check for any SMART errors on the disc (I sometimes get them with brand new discs so just because it's new don't think it isn't broken  )
- can you try it on a different socket? (are hda & hdb IDE or SATA ports on your mobo?)

It may be that you have to use the IDE2SATA connector and plug it in to an IDE port (e.g. hdb) - I had to do this since the mfstools disc doesn't support _all_ sata controllers.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> I'm trying to create a new 1TB TiVo drive using Hooch and the
> ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso.
> 
> I believe that all I need to do for this is to boot my PC from the "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk" and then swap over to the Hooch disk. However when I boot from "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk" then not much seems to happen. It gets as far as a boot: prompt, I hit return and then it scans the peripherals getting as far as /hde (main HDD) and then stops.
> ...


".../hd*e* "

What do you have attached as hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd?

When you say main HDD, do you mean your "Windows" drive, or the TiVo drive you want to copy from or to?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

spitfires said:


> The Startech will be fine (I use it myself).
> 
> Ok you need to go back to basics to try and localise the source of the error:
> - does the disc show in the BIOS screen and/or the boot sequence?
> ...


What's the chipset on that Startech?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Marvell 88SA8040


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Thanks to another bank holiday I am having another look at this problem.

I have connected my Samsung 1TB SATA drive  Then using this LBA48 image I boot up.

The drive seems to be recognised OK as in attached jpg. It is the only HDD in the PC.

But after that nothing happens, just the blinking prompt. I've tried swapping to the Hooch 1.01 CD at this point but no luck.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

few more experiments.

I get a similar result if I boot using my usual PC HDD, that is it recognises the HDD and then stops. 

if I boot without any HDD however then it gets a bit further - to a linux prompt. But I am then unable to eject the LBA48 disc. So that's not much use.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Does 'copykern" work on UK S1s?

Does the OP have any IDE headers on his motherboard?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Have you run the manufacturers disc diagnostics (Samsung Estool) as suggested above?


You need to verify the disc is ok before trying anything else or else you are just wasting your time.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

spitfires said:


> Have you run the manufacturers disc diagnostics (Samsung Estool) as suggested above?


Not yet although I will try that.

I was sort of assuming that since the known working HDD from my PC shows exactly the same symptoms then it probably wasn't the new HDD that was the problem.

I'll check out Samsung Estool. (Probably tomorrow, family to visit today  )


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

You're probably right but I've learnt the hard way to never make any assumptions where women or computers are concerned


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I ran the Samsung Estool v3.01 on the drive last night. It took about four hours in all, but everything passed OK. So there should be no problem with the new 1TB HDD.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok good. Next step: boot from the LBA48 image with NO discs connected. You should get dumped at a bash prompt after it boots from the CD.

If that works (and I'm assuming it will) then connect your Sammy to hd*c* (i.e. secondary master) using your Startech if this is an IDE port.

It looks as though the SATA chipset in your PC isn't supported - the clue is in the "unknown IDE controller on PCI bus" message in your image. (Don't forget these LBA images were produced several years ago and not all modern chipsets are supported).


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Just a thought mate, some BIOS/CMOS (mine included) allows you to set one of the SATA ports to be 'IDE mode' so that it looks like a regular IDE port. You might get better results with that??


----------

